# Help !!



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have to get a urine sample from my dog and i'm struggling   has anyone got any tips ? i'm going to try get an old tray under her while she is going but i think this may be messy   and i'm not sure it will work. I only have a tiled floor in the kitchen and i don't really want to shut her in there and just hope she goes (then i could syringe some up as suggested by another ff) as i think she would either be distressed by it or just wouldn't go anyway, please help !!

thanks, pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

It's ok i have done the deed. the tray worked a treat and wasn't messy as i found a thin sandwhich tray in the cupboard and just slid it under her   oh the things we do for our beloved fur babies    

pam xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

oh me thanks god you got it sorted

How is she doing today? xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi thanks for asking, the vet has phoned and she wants her in for more blood tests and observation   she thinks her condition is quite serious    i'm just   she gets her sorted and my baby comes home as good as new  

pam xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

No advice but  and hope your doggy is home and well soon 

Big big hugs......it's so hard when they are poorly,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww bless, do hope she is home with you soon, keep us posted, when are you expecting test results?

Incase you need another sample my vet suggested a soup ladle - worked a treat!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Has the vet said anything about what they think it could be? 

How old is your fur baby

I wish they could just turn around and say, mum my tummy hurts xxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks guys, the vets will be phoning mid morning tomorrow (which probably means afternoon)    hopefully they will have the results of the further blood tests and also they should be able to give us the urine sample results.

they suspect she may have pancreatitis and/or diabetes  my pooor little baby looked so withdrawn and sad today, she is dehydrated although i have been trying to get her to take some fluids from a syringe which obviously isn't enough so she has to have a drip, i'm very worried about her    she is only 6 years old so still a baby in my eyes i just hope she doesn't deteriorate further and they get her sorted

pam xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Pam, hope the results come back okay hun 

One of our dogs had diabetes (Sadly no longer with us, but was 14, border collie) and discovered she had it when she was about 8. so had to collect urine from her every day (with a little pot!) then checked her urine against the sticks, so she was on insulin every day, little jab in her neck, she got so used to it bless her. But she led a long and happy life.

Its worrying when theyre ill, hopefully it shows nothing serious.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Ceri that reassures me a lot hun  

pam xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Pam, how is she doing today? xx

Been thinkin about you most of the morning 

Hope all is well xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea i was just thinking about you earlier Pam, how did you get on hun?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pam's asked me to let you know 



saphy75 said:


> thanks for all the well wishes but sadly my baby has passed away, i'm devestated
> 
> pam xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Big   hun


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh Pam i'm so sorry hun


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I am so very sorry, how sad


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear that. Sending you a huge


----------

